# Full face fitment



## powbmps (Jul 28, 2009)

Question for anyone using a full face helmet....

I picked up a 661 full face that fits okay on my head, but there is some serious pressure on my cheeks.  Just trying to figure out if that's normal.

Thanks.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 28, 2009)

When you bite down, it shouldn't cause you to be biting your cheek. The helmet will pack out very little from what I am told.

I am finding moto-cross helmets seem to fit me better and online they can be found cheaper than a bike full face and most have removable pads inside so they can be washed once they start stinking.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 28, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> When you bite down, it shouldn't cause you to be biting your cheek. The helmet will pack out very little from what I am told.
> 
> I am finding moto-cross helmets seem to fit me better and online they can be found cheaper than a bike full face and most have removable pads inside so they can be washed once they start stinking.



just curious Jeff, what are you doing that you need the full face helmet?  Have you been spending more time at Silver City?  

If so, let me know the next time you go.  I work in meriden and can head over after work some night.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 28, 2009)

2knees said:


> just curious Jeff, what are you doing that you need the full face helmet?  Have you been spending more time at Silver City?
> 
> If so, let me know the next time you go.  I work in meriden and can head over after work some night.



That is exactly why I am looking for a full face. My friends 2 sons have been racing there the past few weeks and me and her husband each grabbed some used 24" cruisers to play around on and are probably gonna do some races since it will only be me and him in the 35-39 class


----------



## powbmps (Jul 28, 2009)

I accepted the fact that I have a Charlie Brown head and exchanged it for the XL.  

Probably don't need the thing, but I'm a sucker for SAC/Tramdock/Chainlove deals.  $38 plus shipping.  I'm going to look like a total tool cruising around town.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 29, 2009)

powbmps said:


> I'm going to look like a total tool cruising around town.


Plus you'll be wearing a full face helmet.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 29, 2009)

Is a full face helmet too much the East Coast skiing?  I have thought about and actually bought one last year.  I returned it since I thought it was overkill.  There are times that I think I should have one in the trees but I think I would look like a "total tool" on the runs with it.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Is a full face helmet too much the East Coast skiing?  I have thought about and actually bought one last year.  I returned it since I thought it was overkill.  There are times that I think I should have one in the trees but I think I would look like a "total tool" on the runs with it.



It's probably overkill in most cases for East Coast skiing, but note that we're talking about mountain biking in this case.


----------



## powbmps (Jul 29, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Plus you'll be wearing a full face helmet.



As if the spandex body suit isn't enough.



Puck it said:


> Is a full face helmet too much the East Coast skiing?  I have thought about and actually bought one last year.  I returned it since I thought it was overkill.  There are times that I think I should have one in the trees but I think I would look like a "total tool" on the runs with it.



Look for me rocking it on the Goose this winter :razz:.  Seriously though, it's not something I'll wear skiing.  Probably overkill for anything I'll be doing on skis.  

Of course that goes for the riding as well.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 29, 2009)

I knew this was about biking but the same applies for tree skiing as for MB'ing.  Trees to the face hurt a lot. I ran into a tree in the Sunrise Glades at Sunapee on powder after a snow snake grabbed my ski.  I just missed my face and caught with my shoulder.

Look for me rocking it on the Goose this winter :razz:. Seriously though, it's not something I'll wear skiing. Probably overkill for anything I'll be doing on skis. 

Of course that goes for the riding as well.[/QUOTE]

We will have to hook for a few runs on Goose this year.  I had a few good pow days on thie Goose this year.


----------



## thorski (Jul 29, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Question for anyone using a full face helmet....
> 
> I picked up a 661 full face that fits okay on my head, but there is some serious pressure on my cheeks.  Just trying to figure out if that's normal.
> 
> Thanks.



Serious pressure with a helmet is not a good thing. Any pressure is no good. If you are just trying on a helmet and there is pressure how do you think it is going to feel when your riding and your heart rate increases. 
A full face is overkill if you are just riding around town, but if you are riding down a mountain i feel it is a neccesity if you like your jaw.


----------

